# PERU Action -- Help save Bahuaja-Sonene National Park



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

Take action to help preserve this park from oil and gas drilling.

- high degree of endemism for amphibians!

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/save-candamo-heart-of-the-bahuaja-


----------



## godsgurl377 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Always up to signing for a good cause!


----------



## jtrasap (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I put my signature on it and emailed it to all of my friends.......


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Amazing what governments will do for short term gain, I pray they realize the importance of this habitat.


----------



## jtrasap (Sep 19, 2007)

It's all about big business and money,money, money!!!!!!!


----------

